# *SE FLA- *NEED MAY 1 (4-6wks) 1Br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Apr 28, 2015)

*NEED SE FLA (POMPANO/FT LAUD/ DEERFIELD/MIAMI/OR PALM BCHS)
NO PALM AIRE! 

1BR - WANTS NICE RESORT - GOOD AREA! NEAR SHOPPING.. NO VEHICLE! May take cabs, not buses..  

MAY 1- MID JUNE= (4-6 WKS)  

PLS CALL -N904-403-7019


----------



## chapjim (Apr 28, 2015)

Where do you get these people, Jill?

A month to a month and a half on three days notice??!!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 28, 2015)

I could rent out a nice two bedroom with den villa in our subdivision for 4 to 6 weeks, but it is on the other side of Florida, and it would be pretty hared without a car.


----------

